# Car won't start



## sbclemens (Mar 12, 2014)

I've just finished changing the motor mounts in my 2003 Altima. Now, the engine cranks but won't start. The battery and fuel pump are good. Since the battery was disconnected for over two weeks, do I need to re-"flash" the key?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it was a key recognition issue, the securtity light will stay "on" when you are trying to start the car. If that's not the case, you might want to check for spark; if there's no spark and no signs of damaged wires from rodents, you "may" have a bad cam position sensor or crank position sensor. If you do have spark, spray carb cleaner into the engine and try starting it. If it "fires" on the carb cleaner, then you have a fuel delivery issue (possible low fuel pressure, injectors not firing, bad ECM, etc.). If it doesn't check spark plugs, then check compression.


----------

